# My parents, spiritual heritage, and LONG-TERM MARRIAGE



## Mr Blunt

My parents were very poor, lived through the Great Depression, fought in WW2, and raised their children in the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s.
They were very patriotic; dad was American legion Commander and Mom was Secretary for the Ladies Legion Auxiliary.

Dad was the Sunday School Superintendent and Mom was the Church Secretary
They believed that the Bible was God’s letter to them
They argued about everything except the Bible and politics

They almost slit up several times
They believed and lived that work was something to take very seriously and they both worked for over 40 years. Mom worked for over 60 years.

They NEVER said the F word or used God’s name in vain
They believed in sacrificing for others
They taught their children the Bible as God’s word and the standard for living

They never went to bars or nightclubs
R rated movies were out of the question

Adultery was viewed as first a sin against God and then a disgusting betrayal of spouse and children. Adulters were severely shunned in the 1940s and 1950s.
In the 1940s and 1950s society looked down on divorce as a very serious failure of the man or woman.
If a man got a woman pregnant and did not marry her he was looked down on as a low life with no honor.
Girls getting pregnant before marriage were viewed as a horrible loss of virtue
Dad nor mom would NOT talk sex in mixed company

They are old fashion with old fashion values; some mock those values

There were married for 67 years last June. Dad died last august at age 87 with mom by his side.

They had troubles in their marriage but there were a LOT more good times than bad times.

The last several years were very rewarding to both
Their children and grandchildren loved and respected them their whole life.
The children and grandchildren visited them every week for the last 30 years not out of obligation but because they looked forward to it.
Their children and grandchildren will tell you that their parents and grandparents have made their life so much better.
The children and grandchildren never had a serious disagreement that caused resentments between them
The whole family, children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren, are very close to Dad and Mom
Several of the children would go to eat with mom and dad at least every week and often 2- 3 times a week

Dad told us that blessing from God would be handed down to us because of our spiritual heritage.  Dad said that us children and grandchildren have been blessed because of his mother’s dedicating her life to God from age 33 to 90 at her death. My dad’s father abandoned the family as he was a drunk, a criminal, and an alcoholic and grandma dedicated her life 100% to God and never even thought about another husband. I wonder how many others would do that from age 30 until death?

Mom’s mother was a woman that truly loved people even if they treated her badly. I will never get that high in love. Grandma taught Sunday School for most of her life, raised nine children and 5 grandchildren and was always so fond of her whole family. The nurses in the nursing home said that she was the only resident that cheered up the whole staff.

I am a blessed man and I know it is not because I have earned it. *I believe in the spiritual heritage and I believe that spiritual heritage contributed a LOT to my mom and dad’s LONG-TERM 67 years of marriage and our blessings.*


----------



## Duguesclin

Has this spiritual heritage passed on to you and your kids?

Wasn't that generation just not divorcing? Statistically it sure looked like it.

This generation making it work was a great gift. I think it was more societal and economic pressures rather than spirituality.


----------



## RClawson

Duguesclin said:


> Has this spiritual heritage passed on to you and your kids?
> 
> Wasn't that generation just not divorcing? Statistically it sure looked like it.
> 
> This generation making it work was a great gift. I think it was more societal and economic pressures rather than spirituality.


No actually it is called understanding and honoring the word commitment.


----------



## Threetimesalady

It's funny as not more than five minutes ago I wrote this and put it on my site...I guess it's saying a lot of what your post says...We will be married 57 years this coming November...and believe me it's as good as it gets....Oh and I didn't word correct it...When I post there I am a free spirit...


MARCH 8, 2015....BEFORE MIDNIGHT...Tonight I relaxed and turned on my computers...Actually watched it on all three monitors...Two for the very large wattage one and one for the other....One had a site where I often frequent of my eagles...All three eaglet babies have branched...Two from one nest and one from the other...The Berry babies look like they will make it and three Decorah eggs are hatching...I love to watch new life...It awes me everytime...

What really shocked me was looking at a site in lower Florida...There I found things that disturbed me...A woman walking along the street (how old I don't know as some women age quickly) who must have been pretty much part of the scenery...As she walked in front of the bar a man reached over and grabbed her breast...He yelled out a dirty saying and she laughed...Evidentially she knew him before and for her this is more of a common practice...Then some habitual drunks came into the picture...One being so far gone that he waves at anyone (a bar with an open door, cars that are driving by, talks to signs and he is part of their scenery)....As I sit here I try to reflect on what in the name of God has happened to my world?....I was raised in a place of respect...Now all I see is near anything goes...Women allow it and men not having the respect that has been lost with the ages enjoy it...

Tonight when I tucked my husband in I told him that I was happy that we were born long ago..I am happy that our children grew up with some sense of common decency...Oh, I will admit one of them darn near sent us in circles, but all in all if I had to do it again it would have been with more of an iron hand...

Life is not what it used to be...I should see this alone by comments when I visit sites...Even when I Moderate on the health site some things shock me...I guess they shouldn't, but they do...I know part of this may be an aging thing, but it sure saddens me as well as blows my mind...Take care..Caroline....


----------



## Mr Blunt

> Originally Posted by Duguesclin
> Has this spiritual heritage passed on to you and your kids?


My father and mother taught us to respect God and to have faith and strive to obey God’s ways. *Not only did they teach us but then they demonstrated that for over 60 years!* I have been married for over 40 years and my three children also respect God, have faith, and strive to obey God’s ways. In addition, my wife and I have a great relationship with our children and our children visit us every week. My youngest son lives with us and we love it! My daughter is in another state and she calls or contacts us by email, Facebook, etc. every week also.

I own my home and have all the necessities of life and a few luxuries and so does my children. We are all in good financial condition and all very healthy. My children also have a great relationship with their children.

*Do you think that all these blessings come from my great abilities? Do you think that mankind alone can bring about these blessings?* I can tell you that I am not the one that gets the credit for all this.

You can choose to believe or reject my claim that God has blessed us. I have seen with my own eyes and have witnessed the blessings that my family has for over 50 years.* I am going to continue to give my parents and grandparents the credit for their spiritual journey and faith that they passed on to me. I am going to continue to give God the glory for our blessings.
*


----------



## CincyBluesFan

Mr Blunt, I'm not a religious person in any way but I will say this. More people in this world need to take advice from people like you. The decline and eventual fall of western civilization is happening because the core principles that made it strong in the first place are crumbling. One of those principles is marriage and what it should mean.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Awe Mr Blunt....just imagining this gigantic flourishing family as I read your post.. reunions & new babies to bounce every year.... 

You know I am a heretic these days... but I can so appreciate your family's heritage..and how it's shaped so many generations.. holding that faith, walking in it....with such commitment.... 



> T*here were married for 67 years last June. Dad died last august at age 87 with mom by his side*.


 67 yrs..that's remarkable ! They had one heck of a RUN !












> *They had troubles in their marriage but there were a LOT more good times than bad times*.


 Relationship researcher/ author John Gottman has spoken about the "5 to 1 Ratio" in marital conflicts .. he says "negative interactions are balanced by positive ones in stable marriages. The dynamics of the balance between negativity *& positivity are what separate contented couples from discontented ones"...likely very true in theirs too. 



> *Dad told us that blessing from God would be handed down to us because of our spiritual heritage. Dad said that us children and grandchildren have been blessed because of his mother’s dedicating her life to God from age 33 to 90 at her death.* My dad’s father abandoned the family as he was a drunk, a criminal, and an alcoholic and grandma dedicated her life 100% to God and never even thought about another husband. I wonder how many others would do that from age 30 until death?


This reminds me of a book I read many yrs ago.. or started to read entitled The Blessing  ... this is what it was about.. taking back your family.. to hand down THAT BLESSING... I remember being "inspired" by this book.... as on my Mothers side.. it almost seemed there was a curse on this side of the family (from one tragedy to another to another)...dysfunction seemed to follow some of them I swear...back then I almost feared bad things would follow us.. so I prayed for these blessings.. and how to hand down these blessings upon our children... 

Though of course going by your families moral example up there.. we're off the beaten path in a number of ways! 



> *Do you think that all these blessings come from my great abilities? Do you think that mankind alone can bring about these blessings? I can tell you that I am not the one that gets the credit for all this.
> 
> You can choose to believe or reject my claim that God has blessed us. I have seen with my own eyes and have witnessed the blessings that my family has for over 50 years. I am going to continue to give my parents and grandparents the credit for their spiritual journey and faith that they passed on to me. I am going to continue to give God the glory for our blessings*.


 I think even in tragedy ... those who walk in their faith, this is their comfort...they seem to have the ability to find and FEEL Blessing in every circumstance.. they may not even go on about their hardships....

One of my best friends was in a terrible car accident months ago... she almost died.. thank God for the air bag, almost lost her leg, concussion..had a hip replacement.. was in a nursing home for a few months getting therapy every day to move her leg.....she is one of those people that will find the GOOD/ the silver lining in anything she walks through.. and she has sure had her tragedies in this life..too many to count !.. yet she stands...

She would say she is very blessed even in little.. which she has had little.. in comparison to others.... my friend is a christian.. and* I know *this is her strength.. she has always inspired me as I don't think I would have her attitude with all that has played down..

There was an exchange between my H & daughter yesterday sitting in Burger King...she pointed to a man we heard was a millionaire while he was getting an ice cream (funny he is like this 80 yr old tree cutter , still on the job, who drives a bomb car with long hair, brilliant pianist too...one of the most interesting characters we've ever come across -seriously!)...she says "He's rich"... Dad looks at her & says ..." I'm rich too because I have you"... then tells her we don't have to have a lot of money to be rich.... of course he was meaning "feeling blessed" with his words..


----------



## Mr Blunt

> By SimpleyAmorous
> Dad looks at her & says ..." I'm rich too because I have you"... then tells her we don't have to have a lot of money to be rich.... of course he was meaning "feeling blessed" with his words.


*WOW!
That is a rich blessing for your daughter and the whole family. I love it when parents build their children’s self-esteem and affections!

SA, how is the fine young son of yours doing?*


----------



## ConanHub

Good narrative. Reminds me of my grandparents. They were not religious but very sturdy and admirable. I give God credit for my life too. I inherited mostly pain and agony from my mother but God had a better inheritance for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OLDERMARRIEDCOUPLE

Amen Brother! Very well said and stated. 
May God walk with you and your wife and keep you in the hard times.


----------

